# June 4, 2022 - America On Wheels Museum - Allentown PA - Eddie Sachs Memorial Slot Car Day



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

The Annual Eddie Sachs Slot Car Day is coming on June 4. We are now taking vendor registrations. Please download the form at tinyurl.com/Sachs2022 to join this special event at America On Wheels Museum in Allentown PA. No promoters fees for this event, as it is a fund-raiser for this world-class transportation museum. Space is limited, so reserve your space today, or plan to come to shop, race with ECHORR on the museum's Bianchi track, and to enjoy the displays at America On Wheels.


----------

